
This is the Github Issue that Geeklist deleted today. - knowtheory
http://knowtheory.net/img/geeklist_jennifer.png
======
cultureulterior
On the other hand, in Sweden, they forbade using objectifying images to
advertise everything except underwear. This inevitably led to a woman not
being allowed to appear (fully dressed) in ads for her own laptop company.
They said her smile was too sexual.

